# Need help



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I need a job that gives me more time with the family . Have years of commercial tire experince(big trucks,skidders,tractors etc) Operating equipment and Tree service any leads will be appreciated


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i work offshore which i am away from the family but when im home the time is mine nobody to answer to until its time for my next hitch.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I could do that . I have a very messed up work sched. now I cant tell when or how long i will be home


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

it all depends what schedule you can land whether it 14/14 21/21 28/28, 0r 28/14. but you know how long you are gone and when you will be home. my company is gonna be hiring again in a couple months, and i know of another company or two that are hiring now. do you have any experience with mechanics or electronics, hydrolics?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Mechanics and hydraulics yes electronics no


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Not much oilfield hiring on land right now...but I've heard there are some offshore/overseas drilling companies hiring right now.


----------

